# Human Weapon - Judo - Final Matches



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...n+weapon+judo&ei=jGATSJq0OqPQ4AKRncHUBA&hl=en

This really made me laugh.  I love the guy who they got paired up with.  He just toyed with them.  I'm surprised they weren't rougher on them.


----------



## kwaichang (May 9, 2008)

I saw this show and there was no way I was ever thinking that the "stars" might do well against their opponent.  It just doesn't happen in Japan.


----------

